# Peugoet Tandem project.



## I like Skol (18 Oct 2017)

Have been loaned this bike as a long termer but it does need some TLC.







I made start today by stripping off some of the junk and fitting some of my own saddles and pedals but there is lots to do including re-spoking the rear wheel.

I will post back with updates as I go.......


----------



## Colin_P (18 Oct 2017)

How do those brakes perform?


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2017)

love it. let us know if you need owt.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2017)

That would look ace on course Dec 9th.


----------



## growingvegetables (19 Oct 2017)

Ach - not happy that I'd to let the family tandem go. .

Enjoy!


----------



## I like Skol (23 Oct 2017)

Collected my 4 pin freewheel remover this morning so can now start on the rear wheel rebuild. I already have a set of DT Alpine III spokes waiting so once the freewheel is off and brake drum hub serviced I can get straight on with the wheel resurrection.


----------



## I like Skol (23 May 2018)

OK. Finally got this beast back together!

Had a few hiccups along the way, including an aborted attempt at rebuilding the back wheel, due to ordering spokes that were too short (could have sworn I carefully measured the old ones and bought the same?)

Finished off today after lacing the wheel last night. Have spent the day tidying and freshening up all the cabling. Have just taken a link out of the rear chain and tensioned the front chain via adjustable front bottom bracket so no more left to do 

Kids seem to like it.....






Mrs Skol even got in on the act after swearing she never would....






Looking pretty good after a wash to remove over 10yrs of storage dust.






Looking forward to riding this myself. Could be fun on the Fallowfield Loop methinks.....


----------



## dan_bo (23 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> OK. Finally got this beast back together!
> 
> Had a few hiccups along the way, including an aborted attempt at rebuilding the back wheel, due to ordering spokes that were too short (could have sworn I carefully measured the old ones and bought the same?)
> 
> ...


ace pics.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Dec 2018)

Mrs Skud would get into cycling if I had one of those


----------



## I like Skol (15 Dec 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Mrs Skud would get into cycling if I had one of those


You can borrow it


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2018)

@I like Skol looks good and well done for saving another tandem 

They are great fun to ride and even more so when it's you and your partner / wife or whatever on it with you


----------



## I like Skol (17 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @I like Skol looks good and well done for saving another tandem
> 
> They are great fun to ride and even more so when it's you and your partner / wife or whatever on it with you


Unless the weather is utterly atrocious we will be out on it on the New Years Day ride with my youngest on the back fulfilling stoker duties


----------



## tom73 (29 Dec 2018)

@skudupnorth i’ve the other problem Mrs 73 into bikes but won’t entertain a tandem I’ve tried a few times l just know we’d have fun on one.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Dec 2018)

tom73 said:


> @skudupnorth i’ve the other problem Mrs 73 into bikes but won’t entertain a tandem I’ve tried a few times l just know we’d have fun on one.


I have ridden one once with my cousin driving.....she was scary


----------



## tom73 (29 Dec 2018)

Think we better not open that old can of worms


----------



## I like Skol (29 Dec 2018)

Colin_P said:


> How do those brakes perform?


Tested down Mottram back moor at 39 mph a couple of days ago. Brakes were surprisingly good, which is a good job because I had my 12yr old son on the back and daren't take him home broken again!!!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Tested down Mottram back moor at 39 mph a couple of days ago. Brakes were surprisingly good, which is a good job because I had my 12yr old son on the back and daren't take him home broken again!!!



I can remember hitting a similar speed on our tandem with my slightly younger daughter on the back a few years ago .
Glad you are enjoying it


----------

